# I can't believe someone would think this was funny..



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

A member posted these videos of her dog on a Yorkie Forum that I'm a member of. She thought it was so funny and wanted to share. I just can't believe anyone would think this was funny!! I'd be scared and freaked out if my dogs attempted this! Her dog could seriously hurt itself. People are starting to tell her that her dog could get hurt..hope she listens. It just makes me mad that some people are so irresponsible with their pets! This poor dog could break his neck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBIhLPw4R_s...feature=channel

And this one is the worst!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y4x9KynSbA...feature=channel


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That just scared me to death!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow, so not funny. Instead of sitting there laughing on the couch, she should have gotten her ass up and got his toy so he wasn't putting himself in dangerous positions.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

To be honest, I wasn't scared while watching the video, but maybe it's just because I'm young (and a daredevil myself). I think people think it's funny because the Yorkie *didn't* get hurt. Yes, he could have gotten hurt, but some people take chances. I don't know if that's considered irresponsible/careless, or just risk taking.

BTW, I wasn't laughing, but I do think that Yorkie has a some cat in him. (Sad attempt to be funny) And another BTW, I never let Roxy jump on and off of things.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, I would never encourage my dogs to do that. Not only could they be injured,but just think if someone put meds or food on the counter or table & the dog jumped up & ate it. I would be horrified if Boo or Hannah could climb or jump up onto my table & counters. They will eat almost anything.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Talk about future Luxating patella surgery!? LOL 
I commented on the video. I work at a daycare, and I've learned alot about how important saftey is, and how just b/c it didn't, doesn't mean it's not possible.

Gigi just got hurt jumping out of my arms 5 inches off the ground about two hours ago. She was limping and she screamed when it happened.  But thankfully, we think her knee cap popped out, and now she's walking normal again. I teared up when I heard her scream like that.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is freakin crazy. Broken leg, spine, neck & LP all of these could happen to her Yorkie. :angry:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I just think it's really irresponsible. My yorkie, Rylie, is like that yorkie in the video...he gets VERY focused on his toys and is obsessed with getting it. Fortunately he would never try something like that dog did but I wouldn't put him in that position either... 

My thing is she laughed as soon as the dog flew across that table and landed on the floor. I would have been scared and would have jumped up to check on my dog for fear it had been injured. I can see maybe laughing at a video later on but not while it was going on. My yorkie fell off the arm of the couch the other night and I immediately jumped up and made sure he was okay..that scared me and he had only lost his balance and fell off the couch. I can't imagine watching him leap from the back of the couch across hard tile floor to a glass table, sliding across and landing on the ground...then continue to jump onto a chair to get on my counter top!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 17 2009, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818684


> I just think it's really irresponsible. My yorkie, Rylie, is like that yorkie in the video...he gets VERY focused on his toys and is obsessed with getting it. Fortunately he would never try something like that dog did but I wouldn't put him in that position either...
> 
> *My thing is she laughed as soon as the dog flew across that table and landed on the floor. I would have been scared and would have jumped up to check on my dog for fear it had been injured.* I can see maybe laughing at a video later on but not while it was going on. My yorkie fell off the arm of the couch the other night and I immediately jumped up and made sure he was okay..that scared me and he had only lost his balance and fell off the couch. I can't imagine watching him leap from the back of the couch across hard tile floor to a glass table, sliding across and landing on the ground...then continue to jump onto a chair to get on my counter top![/B]


I'm the type of person that will laugh at someone when he/she falls, if the way he/she falls is funny, not because they got hurt or I like seeing people fall (of course, I always run and check to see if they are okay, just in case). So my point is maybe she was laughing because she knew her dog wasn't hurt (no yelp or other sign to indicate he was hurt) and she though it was funny that he slid off the table. I do think it was weird that she didn't check if he was okay, but then again he has probably done this before, despite what she said, or she knew by his reaction that he wasn't hurt.

Again, I did not laugh during this. I just want to add another side to this, especially since she is not here to defend herself. I hope your warnings open her eyes, that is if they weren't already open, but it is up to her what risks she is willing to allow her dog to take.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She needs to spend less time with a video camera, and putting her dogs in danger, and clean up her messy domain. This was definitely NOT funny! :no2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is uncalled for........When she has to pay for the medical bills, she won't be laughing. The dog should be her main responsiblilty but unfortunately she is dense. I hope she does not have any human babies!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yorkies are notorious for being jumpers and climbers. However, because she was videoing these antics I have to believe
she knew what he would do and just let him. So dangerous (obviously). How are the yorkie owners on the other
forum reacting to that video?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 17 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818790


> Yorkies are notorious for being jumpers and climbers. However, because she was videoing these antics I have to believe
> she knew what he would do and just let him. So dangerous (obviously). How are the yorkie owners on the other
> forum reacting to that video?[/B]



The videos have gotten mostly negative responses on the other forum as you can imagine.

There is actually more to it than just an irresponsible owner. This woman posted just last week about committing suicide. If you look in at her "favorites" videos, they are all about anorexia. This is a very troubled young woman.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This is really sad and I feel bad for the dogs. What would happen if the baby tried this while no one was home and got hurt? Or worse what if there was something dangerous left on the counter or table and the baby got to it?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Obviously she is not a responsible furbaby owner and is only asking for trouble if not now, but in the future. Those poor babies are going to be the ones to pay for her negilence and not to mention the vet bills that will occur when she is sitting there laughing at their behavior. Her behavior is uncalled for and that is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

:shocked: 

What the heck is wrong with this woman??????????


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

A lot of idiots in the world - very disturbing to see that


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is so dangerous and irresponsible. This young lady needs help. And, the dogs should not be with her at all.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

wow thats messed up!! Jasper wont even jump off the couch or chairs, in which I am thankful for. So many little dogs need surgery on their hips and legs and live in such pain because of acts like hers, its a shame she doesnt know what the end result might be.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She's obviously placing that toy on the counter purposefully so the yorkie will go after it. I can't believe how incredibly dangerous that is. And it looks likes she has at least three dogs - scary!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So not funny to sit there and watch your dog climb and jump knowing that he/she could get hurt. Very disturbing!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... and she has more than one pup!  

All I can say is... this is not funny... for the people that have witnessed what can result when TRAUMA occurs in pups... this is a situation where you should AVOID accidents that could cause major problems for you and your pup. :brownbag:

When kodie had head trauma it was the scariest thing I have ever witnessed!! This young lady needs to witness what happens to a pup after they hit their HEAD! ...maybe she will think twice about encouraging this behavior. :angry:

I'm sorry i just dont have anything nice to say about this other than people need to think twice about what is really fun and games and what isnt...

...did anyone notice the type of floors she has..!! and the couter top... and table top!!! GLASS... MARPLE... and some type of HARD tile!!! NO Carpets.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a freaking idiot.

I remember when Pete had put Ollie beside him on the kitchen island (about the height of that table top) and although he had a hand on him, Ollie jumped off and the yelp that he let out I'll never forget. Another time Cam jumped from my arms to the ground, same yelp. I felt SICK and will never forget either incident. Can you imagine the force that dog is putting on his legs repeatedly doing that? One false landing and it could be all over. 

I can't watch stuff like that and find it entertaining in the least. I'm the same with these "funny" video shows that show people falling and getting hurt and supposedly it's funny. I think it's moronic and sick.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Here she is teaching/tempting her Yorkie to jump on that counter!!!!! Her alibi has been busted!
Click here


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 17 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819020


> Here she is teaching/tempting her Yorkie to jump on that counter!!!!! Her alibi has been busted!
> Click here[/B]


 :shocked:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 17 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819020


> Here she is teaching/tempting her Yorkie to jump on that counter!!!!! Her alibi has been busted!
> Click here[/B]


Thanks for the link, but the first two videos were enough for me...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Another double post - :blush:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

yikes..i already worry like crazy when milo jumps off the couch! I always pick him up and put him down but he gets ahead of me sometimes and I'm like..OHNO and check his legs. 

I don't see how anyone could endanger their dog like that. Its not like it KNOWS it could break its little bones.

ugh


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 17 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818804


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 17 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818790





> Yorkies are notorious for being jumpers and climbers. However, because she was videoing these antics I have to believe
> she knew what he would do and just let him. So dangerous (obviously). How are the yorkie owners on the other
> forum reacting to that video?[/B]



The videos have gotten mostly negative responses on the other forum as you can imagine.

There is actually more to it than just an irresponsible owner. This woman posted just last week about committing suicide. If you look in at her "favorites" videos, they are all about anorexia. This is a very troubled young woman. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


wow how sad..didn't know that about her. Yes they are getting negative remarks and there is even another thread in the "contributing members forum" talking about her and her videos. I would just hate for her dog to get hurt...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i agree she obviously has no sick dogs or she would not do stupid stuff like this -- i am so paranoid with mine after all the health issues and i see stuff like this and it makes me mad like why did i end up with sick dogs when i try so hard to avoid anything like this and someone is doing it for fun - just really upsets me 


QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Aug 17 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818908


> omg... and she has more than one pup!
> 
> All I can say is... this is not funny... for the people that have witnessed what can result when TRAUMA occurs in pups... this is a situation where you should AVOID accidents that could cause major problems for you and your pup. :brownbag:
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i tried to report the video but there was nothing showing - do you have to sign in to report someone's video as we reported some crack pot a few years ago tying a yorkie to a big dog by leash and then throwing the ball so the big dog looked like he was dragging the tiny yorkie around the yard. He cussed at us saying it was a stuffed animal and we were idiots and we told him how do you know some kid does not try this based on his stupid video -- they took it off youtube as so many of us complained 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 17 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819064


> i agree she obviously has no sick dogs or she would not do stupid stuff like this -- i am so paranoid with mine after all the health issues and i see stuff like this and it makes me mad like why did i end up with sick dogs when i try so hard to avoid anything like this and someone is doing it for fun - just really upsets me
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Aug 17 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818908





> omg... and she has more than one pup!
> 
> All I can say is... this is not funny... for the people that have witnessed what can result when TRAUMA occurs in pups... this is a situation where you should AVOID accidents that could cause major problems for you and your pup. :brownbag:
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

She isn't considering it is possible for an injury...the old denial thing. She isn't seeing the possibility of a luxated patella...prob doesn't even know what that is. She isn't considering the dog could injure its eyes, neck, head, spine...something that could be permanent. Maybe after it being pointed out a few times, she might. Someone is going to report her. It isnt' going to be so funny when animal control comes to remove them from her possession.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

EEEGad.. Missy tore her ACL just jumping a short way from recliner to deep carpeted floor! ( recliner was tipped forward as hubby was getting up and she jumped before he could catch her.. so it wasn't even the full height!) and the other leg had the torn ACL when she raced off the VERY SHORT RISE of porch steps as she spotted a squirrel and raced off! 
Allowing...no encouraging! this with her little dog is a nightmare waiting to happen! I don't think it s matter of 'if' but 'when' and that breaks my heart this little one is likely to suffer due to his owners ignorance.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is there any learning videos on the internet that shows the result of a head injury in a dog?? Someone should post a link to something like that and say.. HERE this is what can happen to your dog when he falls and it wont be too funny then... :mellow:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Not too bright.
xoxoxo


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 18 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819251


> Not too bright.
> xoxoxo[/B]


:goodpost:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 17 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819018


> I can't watch stuff like that and find it entertaining in the least. I'm the same with these "funny" video shows that show people falling and getting hurt and supposedly it's funny. I think it's moronic and sick.[/B]



I'm glad to hear it's not just me. It really bothers me to see a child crying in those so called *funniest home videos* ... I would have put the darn camera down and have been there to comfort my child. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------

